
Release Early or Release Big? - danielha
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2006/07/23/release-early-or-release-big/
======
jwecker
The one VC firm I've ever actually worked with was all about "go big or stay
home." However, they had the pre-launch checklist that included things like
making sure the product was complete and a perfect fit for a specific
vertical.

If you have an app that can exist in isolation and plenty of money, you can
achieve that product perfection (not really of course, but enough to make some
money) by conducting formal user-tests, focus group junk, exclusive
invitation-only beta-testing, etc.

If you don't have the money or if your application requires or is
fundamentally a social network, releasing early and having the very early
adopters is the only way (it seems) to get that product to the ripe stage
where you can then "go big."

Another nice thing I see about launching with YC's blessing is you
automatically get enough buzz to be visible to the early early adopters.

------
danielha
Some lead-in discussion in here: http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=3813

